# Anyone have any experience with the RockyMounts tandem carrier?



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Looking to get a tandem carrier for my car- I like the design (and price) on the RockyMounts R4, but I've not heard any reviews, positive or negative. 

If anyone has any suggestions on a decent, non crazy-priced tandem rack, lemme know!


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had mine for the entire year. I compared the Yakima and Thule and for the price the Rocky Mounts was a much better deal. As long as your car is not too tall and your tandem not too heavy the Rocky Mount works great for just single person mounting of your tandem. Please note that because of the swinging front fork mount you usually need to be parked in a spot where there is not another vechicle or other obstacle next to you. Also note that the tandem mount should be as far to the outside of the load bars as possible for ease of loading.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Cool- thanks!

We're driving to Boulder in October so I might see if I can get a really good deal at the factory...

man, I'm getting cheaper as I get older.


----------

